# Shorty's Back.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, the short one got home this morning about 8am (she's gone to bed having been awake for 22 hours).

I gave her the the old Fuji FP 1400z to play with on her trip and told her just to point and shoot, the technique shouldn't matter too much as she normally gets good pictures of her fingers.









One of the pictures took my fancy, I like architecture so my eye was draw to this as I scanned through the thumbnails.

I adjusted the gamma and turned it to greyscale. I don't have a clue what the subject is but it isn't a bad picture. I'm begining to wish I'd gone there myself now.

Naah, I would have starved to death, $6.50 for a bottle of water.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So did she bring you back anything nice?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, but not a watch. She wouldn't know where to go or what to buy.

I did get a nice book though, "Lee's Lieutenants: A study in command".

Should keep me busy for a while, it's about 900 pages.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This one came out quite well too. I think it's called a Taxi Ferry. Nice sunset.









Shame Shorty didn't brace the camera to reduce camera shake, I should have explained about low light and slow shutter speeds.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice shots Stan, re the shakes, maybe you could get her one of those new models with the image stabiliser gizmo`s


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice shots Stan, re the shakes, maybe you could get her one of those new models with the image stabiliser gizmo`s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so Mac, I'll make her a bean bag.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots Stan, re the shakes, maybe you could get her one of those new models with the image stabiliser gizmo`s
> ...


Are you sure she won`t think it`s a small pillow


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No, I'm not sure.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice photos, Stan. That ferry/sunset shop should clean up in Photoshop. Or maybe you did already


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Nice photos, Stan. That ferry/sunset shop should clean up in Photoshop. Or maybe you did already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may have a good play with it later Colin, if I can be bothered.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lucky Shorty

I really enjoy New York


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Lucky Shorty
> 
> I really enjoy New York
> 
> ...


She did enjoy it John but she was sure glad to get home, she missed the cat.


----------

